# Neon in trouble!!!!!



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I just noticed this morning that one of my neons is stressed. There appears to be a red area behind the gill opening on one side. He/she is breathing very rapidly as if not getting enough air. He is very agitated. Anyone know what the problem could be? Up until this morning, all was well. An injury? Everything else looks fine on him. Please advise!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Whats your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings? How often do you do water changes?


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I did a water change a couple of days ago just on general principals. The ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates were all "0" last time I checked which was about a week ago. I will run another test right now to see if that has changed since I added the new water. I can't imagine how an injury could occur as there is nothing in the tank that is sharp. I will post the chemical test results as soon as I do them!


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Susan, All the tests came back good; Ammonia .25, nitrites 0, nitrates 0. PH is also good. I use spring water for the frogs, so that shouldn't be an issue. I have been using that ever since I had the tank. What do you think?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

by your readings the tank isn't cycled yet, neons are very sensitive to ammonia.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

My tank is over 5 months old and constantly reads between 0-.25 ammonia. It still looks like it is between the yellow and light green on the test strip rather than definitely one or the other. The neons have been in the tank for at least 2 months with no ill effects so far. I sat and watched the little tetra I was talking about and he looks fine now. Ate well during feeding frenzy. Maybe I just overreacted? I will cut back on the feeding and give the tank a good vacuuming and another 25% water change to see what happens. Thanks for the input and let me know if you have any other suggestions!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

using test strips, very inaccurate. A cycled tank will have nitrates in it even just a small amount. Are you replacing filter media or just cleaning in old tank water?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree - the ammonia should be at 0ppm and there should be some trace amounts of Nitrates at least..... try and get your ammonia to 0ppm - as Susan said, Neons are really sensitive. Maybe the stress was building up over time from the raised ammonia and is just now making itself known.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't use test strips, I use the API master kit. The readings I get have been the same since I set the tank up. 0 nitrAtes and 0 nitrItes. I shake the dickens out bottle #2! The ammonia has always been between 0 and .25, so I should try to get those down to 0. I replace the filter media every time I change the water which is about every other week. More vacuuming? Cut down on food? The duckweed is quite prolific and hard to keep under control, but the plants are growing well, so I just let the weeds grow until they cover about 30% of the surface. Maybe they are the reason the nitrate is low. Now I just have to work on the ammonia! Other than water changes and changing filter media more often, anything else I should do other than using chemicals?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nooooooooooo! There's your problem!

Only change the sponge and biomax when they start to fall apart! (Once a year or less!) Carbon once a month. If they look grungy, squeeze them out in the dirty fish water bucket. You're making your tank re-cycle every time you put in new media. Never change it all at the same time either.

Don't over vacuum - a lot of bacteria lives in the gravel.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Vacuuming will not remove bacteria from the gravel. How did you cycle the tank, If you cycled with fish it will take longer to cycle and when you change out media with everywater change you are loosing a lot of beneficial bacteria which causes your tank to cycle again. Just rinse out in either tank water you removed or in a bucket of clean water that has been dechlorinated. Also up your water changes to once a week. Fish will like it better.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok! Newbie here and I want to get this right, so please bear with me! 

Re cycling: Fishless cycle but populated with 2 DAFs. Lots of plants. Cycled for about 1 month. (didn't know what I was doing due to "newbieness" stupidity). 

I have 2 Whisper in-tank filters (each for 5 gal tanks) which use carbon bio-bags. I should change my procedures as follows:

I should just rinse these out in used tank water.
I should replace the filters about once a month, but alternatey rather than at the same timel
I should vacuum less often.
Change water once a week ~ 25% each time. 

Of course, I will continue to test the water frequently. 

The frogs are doing fine and so is the oto. When I change the water, I check to make sure the new water is the same temp as the tank water. I want to get a 20 gal tank, so I have to get this correct now so I don't screw up the new tank. Actually, I am shocked that my little neons have survived as long as they have! I didn't join this forum until AFTER I set the tank up and put the livestock in. I did "research-by-Google", but didn't get it all right. It's a good thing I found you!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

If the filter only holds 1 piece of media, I'd maybe do every other month... do one one month and the other the next?

You can still vacuum, you just don't have to be super super thorough. 

When you do change the filter media, do a lighter vacuuming that week.

If you can, try to get 2 more Otos, they like to be in groups of 3 at least - but wait until your cycle is done.


----------



## frogwings (Aug 26, 2011)

OK! I think I have it now! I will get the 2 otos and have thought about getting some little shrimp as well. I tested the water yesterday and it is looking better, although still leaning more to the light green side. Another water change this week! Thank you so much for your advice and recommendations. You and Susan have been great!


----------

